
Vue js 2.1 Released - sadiqmmm
https://github.com/vuejs/vue/releases
======
od14
I'm really excited about the Scoped Slots feature. Finally it's really easy to
create components that can be customized by the user from the outside. For
example, it's now really easy to create a data table (with features like
filters and sort), and with each row showing not only the data text, but also
any other feature you might want to embed in it.

I believe there was a way (probably a complicated hacky way) to achieve this
previously too, but I never investigated it too much. Now it's really easy.

Kudos to the Vue team for this release!

